# PAL firearms licence. info please!



## crunchiespg (Oct 24, 2007)

ive jsut moved to Canada from the UK and for a number of reasons (work and leisure) i need to get a firearms cert. both for restricted and non restricted firearms.
now back in the UK i was a tactical firearms officer in the police. so im happy with the handling side of things and i want to challenge the exams without going on the 2 day course. (to save me the $500 basically as i think i will know most of it already from my previous work)

now the only thing i need to research is the specifics of the exams and Canadian laws etc. does anyone know of any good books on these subjects showing you what you need to know to pass the exams?

thanks


----------



## crunchiespg (Oct 24, 2007)

sorry double topic


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Contact the Chief Firearms Officer in your province; get a list of the examiners/instructors; buy the course material from them (a softcover workbook); read it, challenge. You need the Canadian Firearms Safety Course. If you intend to own or handle restricted weapons (handguns, mostly) you will also need to challenge the Canadian Restricted Firearms Safety Course.

25 and 32 calibre centre-fire handguns (rimfire is fine), and handguns with barrels of 4-and-some-fraction-of-an-inch or less are prohibited.

You need to fill out this CAFC 921 (pdf) form and mail it in with the appropriate fee, once you've passed your course(s). $60 (long guns) or $80 if you want to be able to own restricted weapons as well as long guns.

It takes time so don't delay if you need to meet some deadline, although you are basically too late now for this year's hunting season (45 days to process a PAL; 21 day waiting period after issue). The old POL (possession-only) is no longer available, although they can be renewed, but only if you already have one and it has not expired.

I'm going to give you some friendly advice:

If you want to own a handgun, join a gun club with a shooting range first.

You may run across a question from time to time, and on forms, asking you the purpose for which a gun will be used.
They will offer some suggestions, perhaps.
DO NOT reply with or fill any application with "personal protection" , "self defense" or any such similar thing.

If you are as qualified as you say, you may as well take the required courses and teach the courses yourself. It's a tidy income.


----------



## crunchiespg (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks for the info. ive ordered the books.

i dont actually intend on owning a pistol, but i will require the restricted cert for my work.

i dont intend on hunting at all. the only thing i might personally own is a .22 LR for some targets in my fields. 

dont worry, i dont intend on carrying a firearm for protection.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

If you need to have the certificate for work I suspect the steps to be taken would change as your employer should already have the connections to do so. The course for restricted weapons; as I assume you will need a handgun for your job? or a fully automatic rifle (perhaps for a jail.) is different than the hunter's safety course. I would speak to the employer as they should be able to arrange everything.

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## crunchiespg (Oct 24, 2007)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> If you need to have the certificate for work I suspect the steps to be taken would change as your employer should already have the connections to do so. The course for restricted weapons; as I assume you will need a handgun for your job? or a fully automatic rifle (perhaps for a jail.) is different than the hunter's safety course. I would speak to the employer as they should be able to arrange everything.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Scott


no, im not doing a hunters course. i simply need to be a valid restricted PAL holder. the training has nothing to do with it, just the fact i must hold the licence. the job will then do thier own training, but its just to show you have at least some basic understanding of firearms.


----------

